# SAMBA - Failed to mount Windows share, cannot allocate memory



## mbzadegan (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi all,
I have FreeBSD Notebook that belong to my Organization Windows network.
I have installed net/samba-smbclient and I can open some Windows shared folders but a few folders can not open and error me the below message!

```
failed to mount windows share, cannot allocate memory.
```
How can I resolve that?
Regards.


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 23, 2015)

Also I appended samba_enable="YES" on /etc/rc.conf.
Does SAMBA need special configurations to open Windows networks shared folders or not?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> Also I appended samba_enable="YES" on /etc/rc.conf.


That's for a "full" Samba installation, it has no use for smbclient.

The error you're getting is apparently caused by the Windows server, not your client.

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2006-10/msg00629.html


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 25, 2015)

This error only note to me and do not alert in Windows or Debian machine in my network!

Maybe, Is it FreeBSD BUG or not?


----------

